# [Maven2] Wie Blacklists löschen?



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Aufgrund eines Netzwerkproblems hat Maven anscheinend einige unser Repositories geblacklistet. Die Googlesuche ergab man soll einen beliebigen Livecycle mit der -U Option laufen lassen, das hat aber nichts gebracht. Wo werden diese Blacklists verwaltet? Und wie kann ich das ein für alle mal abstellen? Was auf der Blacklist landet möchte ich gerne selbst entscheiden!


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Maven "merkt" sich die Blacklist nur für den einen Lauf, danach nicht mehr.
Was sich allerdings  so etwas "merkt" ist das Repository (zB. das lokale oder Artifactory), nämlich speichern diese die Fehlerseite die vom Proxy (nicht vom Maven Proxy, sondern vom Netzwerk Proxy) zurückkommt und hält es für Metadaten


----------



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

URGS. Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit Artifactory? Das lief bei uns ca. einen Monat lang mit eingestelltem Proxy, nun haben wir dem Server auf dem läuft eine feste IP vergeben und die Proxy Settings wieder rausgenommen. Klingt verdächtig oder?


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> Hast du zufällig Erfahrung mit Artifactory?


Ein bisschen.



> Das lief bei uns ca. einen Monat lang mit eingestelltem Proxy, nun haben wir dem Server auf dem läuft eine feste IP vergeben und die Proxy Settings wieder rausgenommen. Klingt verdächtig oder?


Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst.

Aber beschreib doch erstmal den/die Fehler etwas genauer, vielleciht fällt mir ja etwas ein.


----------



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Der Fehler ist das die Artifakte die in einem bestimmten lokalen Repository liegen nicht mehr über Maven gefunden werden können. Wenn man den Artifactory Browser benutzt liegen sie jedoch eindeutig da. Andere Repositories funktionieren, nur das eine nicht. Spezielle Fehlermeldungen gibt es nicht. Deutet irgendwie auf Blacklist o. Ä. hin, ist aber nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Denke das ist ein anderes Problem, was ich meinte ist hier beschreiben und betrifft nur die Artifactory: [#RTFACT-1641] 404 in metadata.xml - JFrog JIRA

Was passiert denn, wenn du die Artifakte (samt Ordner & Metadata) aus dem *lokalen* Repository, also unter [c]USER_HOME/.m2/repository/...[/c] löscht?


----------



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Genau das habe ich gemacht. Ab diesem Moment findet er keine Artifakte aus diesem einen Repository mehr, bzw. hat er sie vorher halt schon die ganze Zeit lokal aufgelöst weswegen das nicht gleich aufgefallen ist.

Weiterer Effekt -> http://www.java-forum.org/deploymen...cy-m2eclipse-zeigt-keine-ergebnisse-mehr.html


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Würde mal testweise dein Repository umbennen (USER_HOME/.m2/repository -> USER_HOME/.m2/repository_orig oder ähnlich), wenn danach immer noch nicht das Repository abgefragt wird, liegt das Problem nicht an deinem lokalen Maven/bzw. dem Projekt, sondern am Repository selber (Artifactory bzw. das remote repo).


----------



## pocketom (6. Okt 2009)

Ich hab ein neues angelegt und alle Artifakte dort hn verschoben, nun gehts wieder. Worans lag - keine Ahnung...


----------

